# 1994 ball joints



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

my car is going through tires like crazy, I took it to firestone and they said I need new tie rods and ball joints. I've found a video that shows how to replace the tie rods, but nothing on how to replace the ball joints, does anyone have a diagram of the ball joints or a video that shows how to replace them? Or is there a manual that shows how?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a link showing how to replace a lower Ball Joint (short, quick version):






The video clip is a general display for most vehicles. If your lower control arm is rusted too much, you might be best off to replace the entire lower control arm. New arms come with the ball joint installed.


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks, great video, now I need to know how to do the top ball joint. I only know my ball joints are bad due to taking it to firestone and they said I need to get them replaced, they didnt say anything about the lower control arm, but I'll take a look myself


----------



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

rogoman said:


> Here's a link showing how to replace a lower Ball Joint (short, quick version):
> 
> How to Replace a Lower Ball Joint (short, quick version) - YouTube
> 
> The video clip is a general display for most vehicles. If your lower control arm is rusted too much, you might be best off to replace the entire lower control arm. New arms come with the ball joint installed.


I need to put in new tie rods as well, and get an alignment. Is it possible that I first change the ball joints, or do I have to change the tie rods, get an alignment and the ball joints all at one time. I know when I change the tie rods, I have to get an alignment right after, and I'm also supposed to get new tires, or my used tires will ruin the alignment, correct? Thank you for all the help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Even though they sell ball joints on the aftermarket, Nissan recommends replacing the whole control arm assy. The reason is that the hole in the control arm can get stretched out during the pressing process which leaves he potential for the ball joint becoming unseated while driving, leaving only the snap ring to prevent the knuckle from separating from the control arm (I've actually seen these happen on a '97 Maxima and also on a B13 Sentra). You can get new control arms for less than $50 each at Rockauto.com and tie rods are inexpensive there, as well. Do both the tie rods and control arms before the wheel alignment. You can't properly do a wheel alignment if there is excessive play in any steering or suspension component.


----------

